# ما هو اسم السيد المسيح



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا
ما هو اسم السيد المسيح؟ وما معناه.
في الاديان الاخرى اسمه عيسى , ما هو اسمه في دينكم.
ارجوا الاجابة


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

*اسم المسيح
يسوع
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> في الاديان الاخرى اسمه عيسى


*فى الاسلام فقط 
مفيش غيره 
*


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب
ما معنى اليسوع؟
ارجوك جاوبني , اوليس عيسى مشتقة من اليسوع


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> ما معنى اليسوع؟


*ايه ال يسوع دى
شيلى الالف والام 
يسوع معناها يهوه يخلص 
*


> اوليس عيسى مشتقة من اليسوع


*لا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> مرحبا
> ما هو اسم السيد المسيح؟ وما معناه.
> في الاديان الاخرى اسمه عيسى , ما هو اسمه في دينكم.
> ارجوا الاجابة



يسوع في العبرية تنطق يشوع وهى كلمة مكزنة من مقطعين هما " يهوه " و " " شوع " وينطق 
" يهو شُع " ومعناه " يهوه يخلص " = " الله يخلص "


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

ولو عرفتى معنى كلمة المسيح وجت ازاى اراهنك انك هتتصدمى


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

احكيلي كيف اجت حسب معتقدانكم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> احكيلي كيف اجت حسب معتقدانكم.



نعرفي مين هو " يهوه " ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> احكيلي كيف اجت حسب معتقدانكم.


*هو الممسوح بالروح القدس لخلاص جنس البشر
* إنجيل لوقا 4: 18

«رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ،


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

كلمة  " مسيح " في اللغة العبرية هي " ماشيح ـ מּשּׁיּח ـ Mashiakh" من الفعل العبري " مشح " أي " مسح " وتنطق  بالآرامية " ماشيحا " ويقابلها في اللغة العربية " مسيح " ومعناها، في  العهد القديم، الممسوح " بالدهن المقدس "، ونقلت كلمة " ماشيح " إلى اللغة  اليونانية كما هي ولكن بحروف يونانية " ميسياس - Messias -  Мεσσίας" وعن اليونانية نقلت إلى  اللغات الأوربية " ماسيا -Messiah "  كما ترجمت الكلمة إلى اليونانية، أيضاً ترجمة فعلية " خريستوس - christos  ـ Хριτός" أي المسيح أو الممسوح،  من الفعل اليوناني " خريو -
chriw" أي يمسح والذي يقابل الفعل العبري " مشح "  والعربي " مسح " ، وجاءت في اللاتينية " كريستوس ـ Christos"  وعنها في اللغات الأوربية " Christ".
وكانت عملية المسح  تتم في العهد القديم " بالدهن المقدس " الذي كان يصنع من أفخر الأطياب  وأفخر أصناف العطارة وزيت الزيتون النقي (خر22:30ـ31).
وكان الشخص أو الشيء  الذي يدهن بهذا الدهن المقدس يصير مقدساً، مكرساً ومخصصاً للرب، وكل ما  يمسه يصير مقدساً. وكان الكهنة والملوك والأنبياء يدهنون بهذا " الدهن  المقدس " ليكونوا مقدسين ، مكرسين ومخصصين ، للرب: " وتمسح هرون وبنيه  ليكهنوا لي " (خر30:30)، " وآتى رجال يهوذا ومسحوا هناك داود ملكاً  على بيت يهوذا " (2صم 4:2)، وقال الرب لإيليا أمسح يا هو بن نمشى ملكاً  على إسرائيل وامسح إليشع بن شافاط 000 نبياً عوضاً عنك " (1مل 16:19).
وكانت عملية المسح  تتم بصب الدهن المقدس على رأس الممسوح " مثل الدهن الطيب على الرأس النازل على اللحية لحية هرون النازل  إلى طرف ثيابه " (مز133 :2). "  فأخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه (داود) في وسط أخوته وحل روح الرب على داود  من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا " (1صم 13:16). 
وهكذا دعي الكهنة  والأنبياء والملوك بـ " مسحاء الرب " (مز15:105)، ومفردها " مسيح الرب "  (2صم1:23)، ويصفهم الله بمسحائي " لا تمسّوا مسحائي ولا تؤذوا أنبيائي " (1أخ22:16) ، " لا تمسوا مسحائي ولا تسيئوا إلى أنبيائي لأنهم مُسحوا بالدهن  المقدس وحل عليهم روح الرب " (مز15:105).
ولكن الوحي الإلهي  في أسفار العهد القديم يؤكد لنا من خلال نبوات جميع الأنبياء أن هؤلاء "  المسحاء " جميعاً، سواء من الكهنة أو الأنبياء أو الملوك، كانوا ظلاً  ورمزاً " للنسل الآتي " والذي دعي منذ عصر داود فصاعداً بـ " المسيح "،  وكانوا جميعاً متعلقين بهذا المسيح " مسيح المستقبل " الذي سوف يأتي في "  ملء الزمان" والذي وصفه الروح القدس في سفر دانيال النبي بـ " المسيح  الرئيس " (دا 24:9)، و " المسيح " و " قدوس القدويسين "  (دا 25:9)، والذي سوف يكون له وظائف الكاهن والنبي والملك؛ الكاهن الكامل  والنبي الكامل والملك الكامل.


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

*معنى  اسم عيسي ومن أين جاء ؟ *
عندما بشر الملاك  جبرائيل العذراء مريم بالحبل بالسيد المسيح وولادته قال لها " وها أنت  ستحبلين وتلدين أبناً *وتسمينه يسوع* (Ἰησοῦν) *هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى*" (لو1 :31و32) .  وقال ليوسف النجار خطيب العذراء عن حبل العذراء " فستلد ابناً *وتدعو  اسمه يسوع (*Ἰησοῦν*) لأنه يخلص شعبه من  خطاياهم* " (مت1 :21). ولما ولد " *دعا اسمه يسوع*(Ἰησοῦν) " (مت1 :25). 
واسم يسوع هو الاسم  الوحيد الذي تسمى به الرب يسوع المسيح بعد التجسد والذي تسمى به من الملاك  كما تسمى به أيضاً بعد ثمانية أيام من ولادته ، أي يوم 
ختانه " ولما تمت  ثمانية أيام ليختنوا الصبي *سمى يسوع* (Ἰησοῦς) كما تسمى من الملاك قبل أن حبل به في البطن" (لو2 :21) . وقد تكرر هذا الاسم في العهد الجديد 915 مرة  سواء بمفرده " يسوع " أو " الرب يسوع " أو " يسوع ربنا " أو " يسوع المسيح  ربنا " أو " الرب يسوع المسيح " أو " يسوع المسيح " أو " المسيح يسوع "  00الخ 

والاسم " يسوع " في  أصله العبري هو " يشوع " الذي هو أيضاً تصغير " يهوشع – יְהוֹשֻׁעַ". وهو في أصله العبري مكون من مقطعين ، من  كلمتين مندمجتين (יְהוֹ - שֻׁעַ)، هما " يهوه - יְהוָה"  الكائن الدائم الوجود الواجب الوجود وعلة كل وجود و " شُع - ֹשִׁיעַ" وهو  فعل عبري بمعنى " يخلص - יוֹשִׁיעַ" ، فيسوع يعنى " المخلص "؛ " يهوه المخلص " أو "  يهوه يخلص " أي الله المخلص . 
*و*عندما ترجم علماء اليهود العهد القديم إلى اللغة  اليونانية نقلوا الاسم " يهوشع " وتصغيره " يشوع " إلى Isou (Ἰησου - ايسو) وفي حالة الفاعل Isous (Ἰησοῦς - ايسوس) وكذلك فعلت الترجمة القبطية التي حذت  حذو العهد الجديد الذي استخدم Isous (Ἰησοῦς) لكل من  الاسم وتصغيره ، وحذت الترجمات العالمية حذو الترجمة السبعينية والعهد  الجديد ، فنقل الاسم في الإنجليزية Jesus وفي الفرنسية Jesus أما الترجمة العربية  فقد استخدمت الشكل الأخير " يشوع " وأن كانت قد حافظت على الشكل الكامل "  يهوشع " ونقلته كما هو عدة مرات*(2)*، وميزت بين المسيح "  يسوع " في شكله الآرامي أما يشوع بن نون فحافظت عليه كما هو " يشوع " وكذلك  فعلت الترجمة الإنجليزية التي ميزت بين يسوع Jesus. ولكن في اليونانية لا فرق بين يسوع ويشوع  ويهوشع فجميعهم واحد " Ἰησοῦς - ايسوس Isous"*(3)*.
كما كان اسم يسوع ، "Ἰησου - إيسو " في اليونانية ينطق في الآرامية المحيطة
بالجزيرة العربية "  عيشو " باللهجة العراقية الشرقية ويبدو أن البعض كان ينطقه " عيسى " ، ومن  ثم نطق بالعربية أيضاً عيسى أو العكس .
وبالتالي فعيسى هو  عيشو بالآرامية العراقية وأيسو في اليونانية ويسوع في العربية ويشوع في  العبرية والسريانية ومعناه الأصلي الله يخلص ، أو الله المخلص .
وجاء في لسان العرب "  عِيسى اسم عِبْرانـيّ أَو سُريانـي، والـجمع العِيسَوْن". 
ويقول السوري أديب  قوندراق " وكلمة عيسى يعتبرها فيلون الإسكندري مرادفة لكلمة (ESSAIOI أو OSIOI)  اليونانية، وتعني: (نقي، قديس، مقدس). ويضيف " ويرى اللاهوتي الألماني  المعاصر هولغر أن أصلها سرياني آرامي وتعني: النقي ، الورع ، الحكيم ".  ويرى بلين أن القرآن الكريم ذكر يسوع باسم عيسى نسبة إلى العيسانيين  القريبة من الكلمة العبرية (الآرامية) ISAH . ولا زالت حتى يومنا هذا تستخدم كلمة " آسى "  باللغة العربية بمعنى الحكيم أو الطبيب "*(4)*.


----------



## nage zeco (18 مايو 2010)

يسوع بالعبريه....ايسوس بالاراميه....ايسى بالعربيه اختزلت الى عيسى..
وكلها تعنى ان الله يخلص
وله اسم عمانوئيل اى الله معنا


----------



## رانيا خضر (19 مايو 2010)

لو معني كلمة "يسوع" جاية من الكلمة العبرية " يهوه شع " 
يبقي اسم النبي " يوشع " اقرب للكلمة الاصلية من كلمة "يسوع"


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مايو 2010)

> لو معني كلمة "يسوع" جاية من الكلمة العبرية " يهوه شع "



لا يوجد " لو " ، هذه حقيقة لا تقبل النقاش ...



> يبقي اسم النبي " يوشع " اقرب للكلمة الاصلية من كلمة "يسوع"



مين النبي يوشع ده ؟
قصدك " يشوع " ؟؟

سواء كان نعم ام لا 
ما علاقة الأجابة بالسؤال الأساسي ؟


ومع ذلك اقرأي الجزء الفائت لتعرفي نقطة غابت عنك


----------



## رانيا خضر (19 مايو 2010)

والله يا اخ مولكا دورت في مشاركتك التي اوضحت معني الاسم غير هذة النقطة
وبعدها لاقيت مشاركات عن السيرة الذاتية للسيد المسيح ........ ماقدرتش اقرئها
بس لسه حتي لو "يشوع" لسه هي الاقرب
علي العموم ياسيدي خلصنا 
مش مشكلة انا مش انا الي ساله السؤال اصلا بس لفت انتباهي التشابه مع اسم النبي يوشع بن نون اقصد يشوع 
جت علي دي يعني


----------



## peter88 (19 مايو 2010)

ايوه يا اخت رانيا 
يشوع دي بالعبرية وهي اصل يسوع او عيسي...
*والسؤال: كيف الله يخلص او الله مخلص؟
ومن اين اتت الممسوح بدهن (المسيح بالعبرية) ؟*


----------



## رانيا خضر (19 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> ايوه يا اخت رانيا
> يشوع دي بالعبرية وهي اصل يسوع او عيسي...
> *والسؤال: كيف الله يخلص او الله مخلص؟
> ومن اين اتت الممسوح بدهن (المسيح بالعبرية) ؟*


ايه ده 
يعني يشوع بن نون هو كمان الله المخلص


----------



## peter88 (19 مايو 2010)

لا حد قال ان يشوع هو الله؟؟؟؟
ده اسم معناها ان الله يخلص...
عيسي او يسوع او جيسس او يشوع.....
المهم كيف الله يخلص؟؟؟؟
ومن اين اتت الممسوح بدهن؟


----------



## رانيا خضر (19 مايو 2010)

يعني مجرد اسم
ااااااااااااااه
كويس خليك فاكر الموضوع ده عشان هيفيدنا بعدين


----------



## peter88 (19 مايو 2010)

رانيا خضر قال:


> يعني مجرد اسم
> ااااااااااااااه
> كويس خليك فاكر الموضوع ده عشان هيفيدنا بعدين



لا مش مجرد اسم...
ده اسم له معنى مهم...
الله يخلص....!!!!!
والمسيح يعني الممسوح بدهن!!!!!!
لو متفرقش معاكي بقي دي حاجة تعود ليكي
اما للي يبحث فدي مهمة
لأن لما نجمع الاحداث والمعاني وكل حاجة مع بعض
تعطي في الاخر الصورة الكاملة...


----------



## رانيا خضر (19 مايو 2010)

علي فكرة الموضوع ماكنش علي كلمة المسيح خالص
كان علي الاسم "يسوع" وهذا ما علقت عليه
وعلي العموم مش مشكلة
انا قولتلك ماجتش علي دي يعني


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2010)

رانيا خضر قال:


> يعني مجرد اسم
> ااااااااااااااه
> كويس خليك فاكر الموضوع ده عشان هيفيدنا بعدين


*أسم والا فعل ديه مش مشكلتي أنا أوك**

*​*
**بعدين بقي ديه .... ها *
*في موضوع منفصل وبتوضيح وسؤال واحد في الموضوع *

*أنا عن نفسي في أنتظار بعدين أخت رانيا*​


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2010)

رانيا خضر قال:


> علي فكرة الموضوع ماكنش علي كلمة المسيح خالص
> كان علي الاسم "يسوع" وهذا ما علقت عليه
> وعلي العموم مش مشكلة
> انا قولتلك ماجتش علي دي يعني



*لا أنتي كده مش هنا ....*
*الموضوع أسمه ما هو أسم السيد المسيح*
*وكانت الأجابه أسمه المسيح يسوع *
*وبالعربيه يشوع وباليونانيه إخرستوس*
*وبالعربيه إيسي بس ده غير الشخص ال أسمه عيسي خالص *
*ده علي إيمانكم نبي أما ما نؤمن به نحن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد مخلص العالم*
*وده أكيد تشابه أسماء *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مايو 2010)

*يا اخت رانيا خضر*

*انتي بتؤمني بشئ معين و ليكي رؤيه معينه*

*ليه مصره تفرضيها علي الاخر*

*سؤال ساذج يعني*

*ثم ان كل ردودك طريقتها جافه اوي و عصبيه جدا زي ما هتكوني ناويه تنفرجي في وش حد*

*ممكن نعرف ايه الحكايه بالظبط*​


----------



## رانيا خضر (20 مايو 2010)

و ربنا يا اخت تروث انا لا متعصبة و لا اي شئ
انا بس لافت نظري تشابه الاسماء
اما بعدين دي في قسم الاسلاميات 
شكرا


----------



## The one message (20 مايو 2010)

معليش بس اسمحولي اعلق تعليق بسيط
 اخ توين عندي اعتراض على كلامك التالي:
"*ده علي إيمانكم نبي أما ما نؤمن به نحن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد مخلص العالم
وده أكيد تشابه أسماء "*

*نحنا هيك منناقض الكتاب المقدس اذا قلنا انه يسوع المسيح ليس نبي!*
*عارف كيف؟*

*شوف هاي النصوص شو بتقول*

تث 18: 15 يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي.له تسمعون. 
تث 18: 18 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به 
لو 24: 19 فقال لهما وما هي.فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب. 
اع 3: 22 فان موسى قال للآباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. 
اع 7: 37 هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني اسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون. 

اذا قلنا انه المسيح مش نبي يبقى هاي النبوة ما بتنطبق عليه؟!!!
اذا كلامي فيه شي غلط بتمنى تصححني
شكرا​


----------



## The one message (20 مايو 2010)

نسيت اكتب انه ما بصير نقول انه المسيح مش نبي لانه تنبأ عن نهاية الايام!​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 مايو 2010)

*


the one message قال:



معليش بس اسمحولي اعلق تعليق بسيط
 اخ توين عندي اعتراض على كلامك التالي:
"ده علي إيمانكم نبي أما ما نؤمن به نحن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد مخلص العالم
وده أكيد تشابه أسماء "

نحنا هيك منناقض الكتاب المقدس اذا قلنا انه يسوع المسيح ليس نبي!
عارف كيف؟

شوف هاي النصوص شو بتقول

تث 18: 15 يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي.له تسمعون. 
تث 18: 18 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به 
لو 24: 19 فقال لهما وما هي.فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب. 
اع 3: 22 فان موسى قال للآباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. 
اع 7: 37 هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني اسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون. 

اذا قلنا انه المسيح مش نبي يبقى هاي النبوة ما بتنطبق عليه؟!!!
اذا كلامي فيه شي غلط بتمنى تصححني
شكرا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


و من قال ان ليس نبي؟

الاخ توين قال ان المسيح ليس نبي فقط
اي .. ليس مجرد نبي

المسيح نبي
المسيح رسول
المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
المسيح هو الكلمة
المسيح هو الاول و الآخر​*


----------



## The one message (20 مايو 2010)

Jesus Son 261  مشكور عالرد​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 مايو 2010)

*


the one message قال:



jesus son 261  مشكور عالرد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


العفو يا اخي الحبيب​*


----------



## Twin (20 مايو 2010)

the one message قال:


> معليش بس اسمحولي اعلق تعليق بسيط
> 
> اخ توين عندي اعتراض على كلامك التالي:
> "*ده علي إيمانكم نبي أما ما نؤمن به نحن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد مخلص العالم*
> ...


* طويب نوضح تاني *



> "*ده علي إيمانكم نبي أما ما نؤمن به نحن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد مخلص العالم*
> *وده أكيد تشابه أسماء "*


*ده ال أنا  قلته *
*عندهم عندهم عيسي هذا الذي لا نعرفه نحن مجرد نبي وهذا علي إيمانهم*
*فهو أبن مريم بنت عمران*
*ولم يصلب بل شبه لليهود *
*وكان يفعل كل شئ بأذن الله و و و *
*ده عيسي المذكور *
*وده غير إيسي اللفظ العربي ليسوع الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*يعني عيسي ده علي إيمانهم نبي عظيم*
*وده أنا معرفوش*
*أما إيسي اللفظ العربي وده هو اللبس ال حاصل ده بالنسبه لي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد علي إيماني وعلي أقتناع*

*أما كونك تقول أن المسيح نبي بالمسيحيه .... أوك*
*رسول .... أوك *
*ال أنت عايزه قوله ده إيمانك*
*ولكني أنا وعلي إيماني هو *
*الله الظاهر في الجسد الذي أتي وخلصني من عبوديه أبليس وأعطاني بدمه الكفاري فداء أبدي *
*وبه وله أنا أحيا *
*وكونه نبي ورسول هذا رائع ولكنه لاشئ مقابل أن الله ياتي بنفسه لخلاصي *
*فال نفسه يقول نبي ورسول ده كويس ولكم صدقني أن هنا لم تعطي المجد اللائق برب الأباب وملك الملوك يسوع*

​


----------



## The one message (20 مايو 2010)

انا بس كنت  حابب اوضح انه هو نبي
وبما انه نحنا جميعا متفقين انه نبي فاذا ما في خلاف ​


----------



## Twin (20 مايو 2010)

the one message قال:


> انا بس كنت حابب اوضح انه هو نبي
> 
> 
> وبما انه نحنا جميعا متفقين انه نبي فاذا ما في خلاف ​


* لا إله الا المسيح *
*يا أخي الحبيب أنستطيع أن نقول علي رئيس دوله أنه مواطن عادي ؟*
*مع أنه كذلك ولكنه رئيس الدوله ولكن بالبديهي هو مواطن ........... ده للتوضيح بس *

*السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو هو هو هو *
*الله الظاهر في الجسد هو الكلمه الأزليه هو أقنوم العقل هو واحد مع الأب والروح القدس في الجوهر هو الله *

*أما كونه نبي أو رسول فهذا يطلق مجازاً عليه كون يسوع المسيح تنبئ بالأيام الأخيره وكونه أرسل رسالته الي شعبه الأول اليهود و و و *
*بس هو لما أتحدث عنه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *
*وكونه تنبي أو قام بدور الرسول لا ينفي أنه الله بل ما فعله هو فعل أضافي علي خطته الأساسيه وهي فداء البشر بدمه الكريم*

*وبالمناسبه أنا جبت سيره أي خلاف ؟*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك أخي *​


----------



## The one message (20 مايو 2010)

بشكر تواضعك الحلو.......تقبل مروري​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> مرحبا
> ما هو اسم السيد المسيح؟ وما معناه.
> في الاديان الاخرى اسمه عيسى , ما هو اسمه في دينكم.
> ارجوا الاجابة



*


أسماء السيد المسيح في العهد الجديد ومعنى كل إسم



1 - يسوع: ويعني «يهوه يخلص أو المخلص» (متى 21:1, مرقس1:1, لوقا31:1, يوحنا17:1, أعمال 5:9, رؤيا 5:1, 6). 

2 - عمانوئيل: ويعني «الله معنا» (متى 1 : 23) مع (إشعياء 14:7, 8:8 - 10). 

3 - ابن الله: (متى 15:2, 33:14, مرقس1:1, 11 , لوقا35:1, يوحنا34:1, أعمال 37:8). وأيضا ابن الله الحي (متى 16:16, يوحنا69:6). 

والابن الحبيب (متى 17:3, 5:17, لوقا13:9, كولوسي13:1). 

وابن الله العلي أو ابن العلي (كولوسي 7:5, لوقا32:1). 

ابن الله الوحيد (يوحنا14:1, 18 , 16:3, 18). 

ابن الآب (2 يوحنا3). 



4 - الرب: (متى 3:3, 3:21, 42:22 - 45 , مرقس3:1, 3:11, لوقا4:3, 8:5) 

وأيضا رب داود (مرقس37:12, لوقا42:20, 44 , أعمال 34:2) 

ورب السبت (لوقا 5:6) 

الرب (لوقا76:1) 

وينادى بالقول يا رب في (لوقا8:5, 46:6, يوحنا68:6, 15:21, 21 , أعمال 6:1, 6:9, 10, 13) 

ورب الكل (أعمال 36:10, رومية 12:10) 

ورب المجد (1كورنثوس8:2, يع 1:2) 

ورب السلام (2تسالونيكي 16:3) . 

5 - قدوس الله (مرقس24:1, لوقا35:1, لوقا34:4) 

القدوس البار (أعمال 14:3) . 

6 - المسيح ابن المبارك (مرقس61:14, 62) 

والمسيح الرب (لوقا11:2) 

ومسيح الرب (لوقا26:2, 20:9, أعمال 27:4) 

ومسيح الله (لوقا20:9) 

والمسيح ابن الله (يوحنا49:1, متى 16:16). 

7 - الملك (متى 5:21, 11:25 - 13 , 2:2). 

8 - الكلمة (يوحنا1:1, رؤيا 11:19 - 13). 

9 - الله جاء عن المسيح حوالي (11) مرة (يوحنا1:1, أعمال 19:4, 34:16, رومية 5:9, عبرانيين8 :1,1 تيموثاوس16:3, يهوذا 4). 

10 - الرب يسوع المسيح (أعمال 21:1, 24 , 59:7, 60 ,1تسالونيكي 11:3, 12 , يعقوب 1:1, رؤيا 20:22, 21). 

11 - البكر (عبرانيين 6:2) مع (كولوسي 15:1) . 

12 - رئيس الرعاة (1 بطرس4:5) . 

13 - الحياة الأبدية (1 يوحنا2:1, 20:5). 

14 - الإله الحق (1 يوحنا20:5) . 

15 - السيد الوحيد (يهوذا 4). 

16 - الألف والياء. البداية والنهاية. الأول والآخر (رؤيا 11:1, 6:21, 13:22). ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مايو 2010)

the one message قال:


> معليش بس اسمحولي اعلق تعليق بسيط
> اخ توين عندي اعتراض على كلامك التالي:
> "*ده علي إيمانكم نبي أما ما نؤمن به نحن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد مخلص العالم
> وده أكيد تشابه أسماء "*
> ...



*كيف بظنك يكلم الاستاذ العالم بعلوم الذرة مثلا  طالبا جاهلا عنيدا يحب التمرد و يرفض الفهم و كيف بنظرك يخبر هذا الاستاذ ذلك الطالب و يوضح لذهنه الكسول ان هناك شئ اسمه الماده و ان الماده وحدتها اسمها الجزئ و ان الجزئ وحدته اسمها الذره و انها تتكون من الكترونات و بروتونات ؟؟؟؟؟ 
لو قال الله لمن لم يطيقوا  و لم يصبروا علي غياب موسي لبضعة ايام فكفروا فورا بالهه و عبدوا عجلا ..لو قال الله لهؤلاء الغلاظ القلوب بلسان موسي " سيقيم الله لكم ..ابنه الحبيب .. من   اخوتكم" لكانوا رجموه و عادوا للعجل ليعبدوه ثانية .​*


----------



## The one message (20 مايو 2010)

راح يكلمه ويقله انه المادة مقسمة لعدة اقسام متل جسمك مقسم للحم وعظم وشرايين ودم
او متل البيضة مكونة من قشرة وبياض وصفار...عادي الا ما يلاقي شي قريب من عقل الشخص ولكن اكيد ما بجيب مثال او فكرة فيهن خدعة وغموض!
فكيف انت بتقول "لو الله قال انه راح يقيم من وسطهن ابنه الحبيب راح يرجعو يعبدو العجل" هل الله بكذب او بخدع؟؟؟؟ حتى لو قلنا انه الله حب يبسط الامور ويوضحها شوي شوي مع الزمن هل ببدا من المهمة(الوصف) الصغيرة للكبيرة؟ يعني في البداية قال نبي وبعدين مع الزمن قال اله او الله او اقنوم الابن؟
ومنرجع للمثال الاول
هل بناءا على تعليقك راح يبدا الاستاذ ايضا بشرح الفكرة للشخص من الالكترونات(الصغيرة) ام من المادة(الكبيرة التي تحوي الصغيرة) طبق المثل مع البيضة ---هل نبدا من مجسم البيضة الذي يحوي الاجزاء ام من الجزء الفرعي؟​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مايو 2010)

the one message قال:


> راح يكلمه ويقله انه المادة مقسمة لعدة اقسام متل جسمك مقسم للحم وعظم وشرايين ودم
> او متل البيضة مكونة من قشرة وبياض وصفار...عادي الا ما يلاقي شي قريب من عقل الشخص ولكن اكيد ما بجيب مثال او فكرة فيهن خدعة وغموض!
> فكيف انت بتقول "لو الله قال انه راح يقيم من وسطهن ابنه الحبيب راح يرجعو يعبدو العجل" هل الله بكذب او بخدع؟؟؟؟ حتى لو قلنا انه الله حب يبسط الامور ويوضحها شوي شوي مع الزمن هل ببدا من المهمة(الوصف) الصغيرة للكبيرة؟ يعني في البداية قال نبي وبعدين مع الزمن قال اله او الله او اقنوم الابن؟
> ومنرجع للمثال الاول
> هل بناءا على تعليقك راح يبدا الاستاذ ايضا بشرح الفكرة للشخص من الالكترونات(الصغيرة) ام من المادة(الكبيرة التي تحوي الصغيرة) طبق المثل مع البيضة ---هل نبدا من مجسم البيضة الذي يحوي الاجزاء ام من الجزء الفرعي؟​


*انظر اخي
هذا كان كلام السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه الذين تتلمذوا عليه و ليس اليهود المعاندين او الغلاظ القلوب ..و هذا هو كلامه مع الذين يراهم و يرونه بنفسه و ليس نبؤة عنه.. و بعد نبؤة موسي بقرون عديدة ايضا :
 يو 3:12  ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون.. فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات
هل اتضح الان مدي غلظ العقل الانساني و احتياجه لتبسيط الامور ليفهم حتي الامور الارضيه ؟؟؟؟؟.​*


----------



## The one message (20 مايو 2010)

يو 3:12 ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون.. فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات
هل اتضح الان مدي غلظ العقل الانساني و احتياجه لتبسيط الامور ليفهم حتي الامور الارضيه ؟؟؟؟؟.

 :3:


----------



## marwan mona (23 مايو 2010)

ابن الله ,الفادي,عمانؤيل,المسيح ,المخلص ,ابن داؤد .......والكثير الكثير من الاسماء هي للسيد المسيح له المجد


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2010)

ممكن توفر معلوماتك الخاطئة لنفسك يا زميل ؟


----------



## Twin (28 مايو 2010)

محب الأنبياء قال:


> كلما أتذكر نبي الله عيسى تفيض عيناي بالدموع شوقاً له
> وأشعر بالقوة لأنه لم يصلب ولم يعذب
> فهذا مقام الأنبياء وكل مسيحي يعلم ذلك


 
*لا إله الا المسيح يسوع*

*يا أخي العزيز من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومه الخاطئه *
*أن كل مسيحي يعرف أن النسيح لم يصلب ولم يعذب *
*ممكن كفايه تدليس *
*ما في مسيحي حتي ولو بالأسم لا يؤمن بصلب الرب يسوع الكفاري علي عود الصليب *​ 


محب الأنبياء قال:


> أسمه عيسى إبن مريم
> 
> يسوع هذه صفه له من العبرية وليس أسم علم
> 
> وإسمه المسيح لأنه كان يبرئ الأبرص عندما يمسح عليه


 
*والنبي !*
*يسوع أسم علم وأسمه المسيح لأنه يمسح الأبرص *​


محب الأنبياء قال:


> شكراً علي المعلومه
> 
> عشت مجيداً ورفعت مجيداً فالمجد لك يا سيدي المسيح


*ديه أقولك عليها أمين *

*يغلق لجواب السؤال بالأجابات الوافيه* ​


----------

